# Topics > Books >  Book "The Curiosity Cycle: Preparing Your Child for the Ongoing Technological Explosion", Jonathan Mugan, 2012, USA

## Airicist

Author - Jonathan Mugan

"The Curiosity Cycle: Preparing Your Child for the Ongoing Technological Explosion", Jonathan Mugan, 2012 on Amazon

----------

